# Bridge Update 5/30



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally dried out enough after our 500-year flood a few weeks ago to get back to the bridge project. Actually, we had some flooding but nothing like in Saginaw and Bay City. However, the cable height has been raised over the water another foot as of today. Plus, I still have another foot of adjustment in those cables, if needed, too pull them tighter and thus higher.

Going to add two more cables to earth anchors but I must get two more turnbuckles. Until then, I can begin installing the moveable perpendicular 2x6 sub-treads, which would make the bridge useable.

Bullwinkle pitched in today and I'm happy to have got this part finished. Fun stuff coming up.

Sorry but can't get PT uploads to cooperate.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

These pics show the idea of the decking but not yet fastened. 2x6s treated under 5/4 treated 12 footers. Had to tighten up the main cables to minimize up and down movement. The 5/4 boards really tightened things up with the few screws I installed.

More tomorrow. Had enough fun already today. Gotta pull the posts together a bit at the top.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Coming together, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s looking great


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Each end needs to be decked to the posts and after that stairs are next.

That post on the left is a recycled timber from some playground equipment. It was the top to a swing set, I believe.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Recycled is good--- bridge looks good------> don't forget to post a sign in a good spot (for Bullwinkle) --- No Jump'in or Swim'in from the Bridge.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. Wouldn’t want any blood stains on those nice boards.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The only swimming so far has been some of my gear: A spray can of Motorkote, a hammer, a cushion, and a wooden wedge. Kept knocking stuff in the water, dang it, and just watched some of it float downstream. Got my hammer and cushion back, though.

Bullwinkle helped me with the wire rope cables. After he left around noon Saturday, I installed the decking, so he really hasn't had much of a chance to slip into the drink. Yet. He didn't get hurt at all so far. Sure glad he had a cordless angle grinder so we could cut the cable easily.

Got a couple jobs lined up in another town this week, so the project is on hold for now. That'll give my knees time to recuperate. Just about wore them out this weekend on that trampoline.

The old "bridge" Cat called "...so *******."


----------

